# Millennium and Scientific Progress



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 5, 2019)

How do we interpret the era of our world, as we seem to be heading into an era of progress, breakthroughs, comforts, the pursuit of happiness, long life, etc? I know there are issues, but overall things in some respects are a lot better than in any previous generation. How does this work with the end times? Is this something a postmil would embrace, though spiritually we may be in a darker more atheistic world?


----------



## Kinghezy (Oct 6, 2019)

Genesis 4:16-22
Then *Cain went away from the presence of the* Lord and settled in the land of Nod, east of Eden. Cain knew his wife, and she conceived and bore Enoch. When he built a city, he called the name of the city after the name of his son, Enoch. To Enoch was born Irad, and Irad fathered Mehujael, and Mehujael fathered Methushael, and Methushael fathered Lamech. And Lamech took two wives. The name of the one was Adah, and the name of the other Zillah. Adah bore Jabal; he was the father of those who dwell in tents and have livestock. His brother’s name was Jubal; he was the father of all those who play the lyre and pipe. Zillah also bore Tubal-cain; he was the forger of all instruments of bronze and iron. The sister of Tubal-cain was Naamah. 

Comments from Matthew Henry:

See how wicked people often get the start of God's people, and out-go them in outward prosperity. Cain and his cursed race dwell in a city, while Adam and his blessed family dwell in tents. We cannot judge of love or hatred by all that is before us, Eccl. ix. 1, 2.

Here were devices how to be rich, and how to be mighty, and how to be merry, but nothing of God, nor of his fear and service, among them. Present things fill the heads of most people.

That even those who are destitute of the knowledge and grace of God may be endued with many excellent and useful accomplishments, which may make them famous and serviceable in their generation. Common gifts are given to bad men, while God chooses to himself the foolish things of the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Oct 6, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> Genesis 4:16-22
> Then *Cain went away from the presence of the* Lord and settled in the land of Nod, east of Eden. Cain knew his wife, and she conceived and bore Enoch. When he built a city, he called the name of the city after the name of his son, Enoch. To Enoch was born Irad, and Irad fathered Mehujael, and Mehujael fathered Methushael, and Methushael fathered Lamech. And Lamech took two wives. The name of the one was Adah, and the name of the other Zillah. Adah bore Jabal; he was the father of those who dwell in tents and have livestock. His brother’s name was Jubal; he was the father of all those who play the lyre and pipe. Zillah also bore Tubal-cain; he was the forger of all instruments of bronze and iron. The sister of Tubal-cain was Naamah.
> 
> Comments from Matthew Henry:
> ...



It’s interesting that you quote Henry here, because I’m pretty sure he was postmillennial.


----------



## Kinghezy (Oct 6, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> It’s interesting that you quote Henry here, because I’m pretty sure he was postmillennial.



Assuming that is the case, wouldn't he still think that there is a difference between earthly progress (as exhibited by Cain and the examples given by the OP) and spiritual progress?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 6, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> How do we interpret the era of our world, as we seem to be heading into an era of progress, breakthroughs, comforts, the pursuit of happiness, long life, etc? I know there are issues, but overall things in some respects are a lot better than in any previous generation. How does this work with the end times? Is this something a postmil would embrace, though spiritually we may be in a darker more atheistic world?



A few stats I worked entirely too long on.

progress - Sure
breakthroughs - Definitely
comforts - Absolutely
The pursuit of happiness - the pursuit of? Sure. Not sure how many are finding what they are searching for. In the USA, church membership is down by 31.5% since 1963.
long life - only for some people (see Note 5 below)
etc. - that all depends on your definition

Note 5 - Considering that there are roughly 50 million abortions worldwide each year, with 25% of all pregnancies ending in death at zero years old.
The average life expectancy in the USA is 78 years (men 76, women 81). Therefore, adjusted for abortion, the average life expectancy is only about 58.5 years, which is equivalent to about year 1890. _We've come a long way, baby. _

EDIT - I lean postmill, but this ain't it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello Ryan,

For those of us alive in latter-day Babylon (the world systems / cultures against God and His people), we are nearing the apex of scientific, technological, and cultural achievements—the glory and prowess of autonomous Man—while morally becoming more anti-God and His law, opposed to all civil authority, killing pre-born babies with a vengeance, defiling the world by way of our vile "entertainment" industry, increasingly violent and murderous due to poor impulse-control and inability to resist demonic urging and infiltration of our minds and hearts, and brazenly vulgar and obscene in all public discourse.

From an amil perspective this is the massive deterioration of the world preceding the time of the end of the age. That sorcery (the use of sorcerous drugs such as pot and hash, psilocybin mushrooms, LSD, and other psychedelics) is becoming legalized across the nation—sorcery the rending of the barrier between the demonic and human realms—is a distinct mark of the end.

It may be _decades_ before the headquarters nation of global Babylon morphs into its final dystopian form, drunk with the blood of the saints (Rev 17:6), or it may be significantly less. 

We are privileged to be alive at this time in history, and called to bear witness to the coming judgment of God on all wickedness of mankind—foremost of which is the wicked unbelief in Christ the Savior of the world (John 16:9)—and God's offer of mercy and eternal life to whosoever will believe on Him unto salvation.

The times may not be tumultuous quite yet, but the cataclysmic upheavals of our society and domestic life—and nature itself—are in the wings. And we soft Christians are unprepared to meet the tribulation that is to come.

The millennium is drawing to a close, ungodly science and "moral progress" being part of the "strong delusion" (2 Thess 2:11) blinding the vast multitudes, while we (the Christians) think the domestic tranquility and prosperity we have become accustomed to for generations will continue (or even increase as some eschatologies fantasize). The call of the day is to have God's people be prepared to suffer for our Lord and His Gospel. And most churches are not prepared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------

